# Super quite climbing stand



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with finding a super quite climber. 

I have a climber that was great for last season but I want to find one that is quieter to hang, lighter, and quieter to climb with. 

Anyone happy with their climber and it doesn't make metallic noises hanging it on the tree.. some of the newer designs have cam lock-ins instead of metal pins. My cables rattle on the way up as well... might as well tell them with a bull horn that I'm there. 

thanks 
t


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Only one for me>>>Summit<<< I have 2, a Broadhead Backpacker, and a Viper, my son has a newer Summit, I have several friends that swear by them also. In 30yrs I have had prob 4-5 different brands but the Summit is the best....


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

lone wolf


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Summit Viper or Summit Razor. I move mid morning often if needed. You can take your time and it is very quiet.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'll look a both.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Some tree are way quieter to climb..I injected foam in hollow spots (tubes bars) on some brands I had helped some...


----------



## popknott (Aug 30, 2012)

cva34 said:


> Some tree are way quieter to climb..I injected foam in hollow spots (tubes bars) on some brands I had helped some...


Good idea, never thought of that. Will be doing it soon


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

popknott said:


> Good idea, never thought of that. Will be doing it soon


The lone wolf is lite but not very comfortable. I still use mine but like summit better.

I also took an old pair of neoprene waders and covered all metal on stand where anything will hit. Also used it on the floor so my boots would not make noise if I was standing.

The summit razor is nice.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

manwitaplan said:


> The lone wolf is lite but not very comfortable. I still use mine but like summit better.
> 
> I also took an old pair of neoprene waders and covered all metal on stand where anything will hit. Also used it on the floor so my boots would not make noise if I was standing.
> 
> The summit razor is nice.


 That's right but he didn't ask about comfortable. lol
I got one of those mesh swing seats for mine and it is WAY better,
comfort wise
:texasflag


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

"The Marshall" said:


> That's right but he didn't ask about comfortable. lol
> I got one of those mesh swing seats for mine and it is WAY better,
> comfort wise
> :texasflag


I have been looking at those. I like the fact when you stand it just pushes back no noise. I hunt mainly east texas and bow only, so noise is real issue.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

;-) What, didn't you read the OP? !!! ;-)

I am definitely interested in *comfort* and silence. Please post a link to one of these 'sling seats'.

My current stand isn't bad, it's just when securing the cables into position it's a little metallic. If I do it very slowly I can reduce. I did add some plastic tubing to fill the gap in the aluminum tubing / cables inside those tubes. But I have to keep track of them.

Definitely want a link to the sling seat and appreciate any and all idea on making it quieter. I bet that neoprene makes you feet stay warmer on cold days as well. That cold aluminum can suck the heat out of a pair of boots quick.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I was able to add some plastic tubing to where my cables entered the square tubing and that has cut down the noise considerably. The cables were rattling eveytime I moved the stand higher up the tree. I'll also be adding some more pipe insulation on the front bar to pad the stand when it's collapsed together for carrying.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I think the Summits have shrink tubing on their cables


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

The sling seats are Hazemore.com. I have one for my Summit but went back to the original seat because it's a lot more comfortable.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

I think I got my sling seat on amazon. Just type in sling seat for climbing stand and it will come up


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Summit.


wet dreams said:


> Only one for me>>>Summit<<< I have 2, a Broadhead Backpacker, and a Viper, my son has a newer Summit, I have several friends that swear by them also. In 30yrs I have had prob 4-5 different brands but the Summit is the best....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

peelin' drag said:


> Summit.


I am looking at the Summitt Viper Classic. It looks lightweight and durable. Any CONS to this climber?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I am looking at the Summitt Viper Classic. It looks lightweight and durable. Any CONS to this climber?


Great climber. Can't go wrong with the Viper.
If using a bow get the Razor.

I have many many many many hours in both and don't have any wants for something different.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Don't know of the newer Summits but the backpackers will fold up flat for easy carrying, packed it's maybe 5-6" thick and easy to carry a ways


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

sgrem said:


> Great climber. Can't go wrong with the Viper.
> If using a bow get the Razor.
> 
> I have many many many many hours in both and don't have any wants for something different.


I have a bad shoulder so I hunt with a crossbow now. I will look at the Razor as well.


----------

